# MBTI for PBS Show Arthur



## applebell (May 15, 2011)

Hey guys, remember the tv show Arthur? I love that show!

What do you think the MBTI types are for the characters?

Arthur
Francine
Buster
Muffy
Brain
DW
Binky
Prunella
Sue Ellen
George
Fern
Mom
Dad
Mr. Ratburn
Grandma Thora
Tommy Tibble
Timmy Tibble


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Arthur isfp
Francine estj 
Buster enfp
Muffy estp 
Brain entp
DW enfp 
Binky esfp
Prunella infj
Sue Ellen istp 
George isfj
Fern infp
Mom esfj
Dad isfp 
Mr. Ratburn istj
Grandma Thora enfj 
Tommy Tibble esfp
Timmy Tibble esfp


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

Arthur: ISxP
Francine: ESTJ
Buster: ENFP 
Muffy: ESFJ
Brain: INTP
DW: ESFJ
Binky: ESTJ
Prunella: INFJ
Sue Ellen: ESTP
Mom: ESFJ (generic guess)
Dad: ESxP (also generic guess)
Mr. Ratburn: ISTJ
Grandma Thora: ExFP
Tommy Tibble: ESFP
Timmy Tibble: ESFP


----------



## Brown93 (Jun 27, 2011)

Arthur: INTP/ISTJ (dont see him being an ISTP)
Francine: ESTP
Buster: ENFP
Muffy: ESFJ
Brain: INTJ
DW: ESFJ
Binky: ESTJ
Prunella: INFJ
Sue Ellen: ESFP/J
Mom: ENFJ
Dad: ESFJ
Mr. Ratburn: ISTJ
Grandma Thora: ENFP
Tommy Tibble: ESFP
Timmy Tibble: ESFP


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Arthur is so an F type. He's not the type I see caring for impersonal logic at all - definitely not a Ti type, if anything. He's very people focused, yet has the self-centered tendencies of an Fi dom very often. His T side is definitely inferior - I can barely find it in most episodes. On a more intuitive note, he most definitely comes off like a lot of ISFPs I know. I definitely agree with him being an ISFP overall (I agree with every character @_Logical Ambivert Feeler_ typed, actually).


----------



## Peregrina (Mar 24, 2010)

I used to love this show as a kid!

My thoughts on the characters mbti:

Arthur ISFp
Buster- ENFP
Brain INTP
Prunella- INFJ
Fern- definite INFJ
George- ISFP
Muffy- ESFJ. From what I recall, she was pretty much an ESFJ archetype- good-intentioned, but sometimes sentimental and overtly concerned with social norms and superficial appearances.

Francine- eSTP (she seemed ambiverted to me, but seems to somehow fit the xSTP mold. Francine wasn't much of an intuitive type at all, and seemed preoccupied with sensory stimuli and the present moment.)

Binky- ISFJ (he seemed rather tough and tried to seem intimidating during the first seasons if the show, yet he seems very concerned with fulfilling his responsibilities and fitting into the social mold. Most of his teasings and ocassional bullying were intended to both fit in and detract attention from himself, particularly whenever he wanted to prevent being potentially mortified. I could be wrong, but all in all, he is a definite guardian.)

Emily (DWs friend)- young xNFJ (meh, it seems to fit)

Tommy and Timmy Tibble- ESFP
Mr. Ratburn- ISTJ
DW- ENFJ (only because some people have argued she uses more Ni than Ne, and she doesn't seem very introverted to me at all.)
Mom- ENFJ
Dad- ESFJ?
Grandma Thora- ENFJ


----------



## smalltowngal90 (Apr 3, 2013)

Arthur- ISFP
Francine - ENTP
Buster - ESFP
Muffy - ENFP
Brain - ISTJ
Fern - INFP
Binky - xNFP
DW - ENFP
Mr. Ratburn - INTJ
Mom - ENFJ
Dad - ENFJ
Prunella - INFJ
Grandma Thora - ENFJ
Tibble Twins - ESFP


----------



## pura.vida (May 6, 2016)

Arthur-ISFJ
Francine-ESTP
Buster-ENFP
Muffy-ESFJ
Brain-INTJ
Binky-INFP
DW-ENFP
Sue Ellen-ISFP but she also seems to have a deep connection with global stuff, much more like an INFJ...
Mr. Ratburn-ISTJ
Mom-ISTJ
Dad-ESFJ
Prunella-INFJ
Grandma Thora-ESFJ
Mrs. McGrady-ENFJ


----------



## wooster.sauce (Oct 13, 2016)

I have got GCSEs in 4 days and must revise but also Arthur *crawls on ur face* mmmmm yes good Arthur. Fun and Cool. ArhTur. Thank u and blessing to u

Arthur: ISTJ
Francine: ESTP
Buster: ENFP (he's like the biggest N tho jiggling about with all them aliens)
Muffy: ESFJ 
Brain: INTP
DW: ENTP
Binky: ISFJ
Prunella: INTJ
Sue Ellen: ESFP
George: ISFP (ginormous ISFP)
Fern: INFP (literal caricature of an INFP)
Mom: ESFJ
Dad: ESTJ (he's so sALTy I can't beli e ve 'remember dad, no jokes' 'with u wearing that suit, I won't have to' DAVID WHY)
Mr. Ratburn: INFJ (I think that like Hannibal Lecter he is often typed as a T because he is a giant NERD but he is so tactful and cares more about people's feelings than winning an argument like, and his enthusiasm and relentless curiosity for things regardless of their practical applicability and absent-mindedness renders him a N by my train of thought)
(also nobody gives a flying fuck but let me tell u I fucking love Mr Ratburn so much he's my favourite person ever Jesus actual fucking Christ hot sauce Christmas cake)
Grandma Thora: ENFP
Tommy Tibble: ESTP


----------



## Jane Lane (Sep 21, 2016)

Arthur ISTJ
Buster ENFP - could he be anything else?
Francine ESTJ
Brain INTJ?
Muffy ESFJ 
Sue Ellen ESFP?
Fern INFP
George ISFP
Binky ISFJ
Prunella not sure low sensor 
Ladonna ESFJ 
DW ENFJ or ESFJ?
Molly ISTP 
Rattles ? INTP

Some I'm more sure of than others.


----------



## RomanticMisanthrope97 (Sep 4, 2016)

Arthur: ISFP
Francine: ESTP
Buster: ENFP 
Muffy: ESFJ
Brain: INTJ
DW: ESFJ (Hard to type a 4 year old, but EXFJ is obvious and Si-Ne is much more fitting than Ni-Se)
Emily: ENFJ (just a guess)
Binky: ISFJ
Prunella: INFJ
Sue Ellen: ISFP
Fern: INFP
George: ISFP
Carl (George's autistic friend): INTP
Jane (Arthur's mom): ISFJ (another guess)
David (Arthur's dad): ISFP (also another guess)
Bitzi (Buster's mom): ENFJ (also another guess)
Catherine (Francine's sister): ESTJ (also another guess)
Mr. Ratburn: ISTJ (he could be an N considering he is interested in learning about a lot of things that you may find Ns more interested in, but he seems more interested in learning about History which Si users are into than discovering philosophy or abstract theories that Buster and the Brain are into, I don't see Ni at all in Mr. Ratburn)
Tommy Tibble: ESFP
Timmy Tibble: ESTP
Molly: ISTP (was sort of mixed between ESTP and ISTP, but she does appear introverted when she is not with the Tough Customers)
Rattles: ENTP (again, another guess)
Marina (Prunella's best friend): INFP (I'm going to assume she's probably the same type as Helen Keller since she doesn't appear much on the show, either that or INFJ. Definitely INFX for sure)


----------



## glittercloud (Jan 19, 2018)

This used to be one of my favorite TV shows!
Keep in mind that I am fairly new to the concept of MBTI, but these are just my opinions

Arthur-ISFP
Francine-ESTP
Buster-ENFP
Muffy-ESFJ
Brain-INTJ for sure
DW-either ESFJ or ENFJ
Binky-ESFP, did not seem like an introvert to me
Prunella-INFJ
Sue Ellen-ENTP
George-ISFJ/ISFP
Fern-INFP-As an INFP, she is the character that I most identify with
Mom-ESFJ or ISFJ
Dad-ESTJ
Mr. Ratburn-ISTJ
Grandma Thora-ENFJ
Tommy Tibble-ESTP
Timmy Tibble-ESTP-don't recall a difference between the two brothers.

Marina is most likely an INFJ, like Prunella. But I could see INFP as well.


----------



## searust (Jun 1, 2017)

Everyone seems to type Arthur as an ISFP but is Arthur really an introvert? he is an introverted feeler, I agree, but none of the main characters seem Introverted to me. Arthur always runs out to play with his friends rather than entertain himself alone in his room with toys and stuff, he's always running to meet Buster or go to the treehouse or go to the Sugar Bowl with his friends and I think I remember him complaining about being alone sometimes. When he had to take DW to Mr. Ratburn's puppet show he wanted atleast one of his friends to go with him. All of the things he does are group related activities except for watching TV lol. He just doesn't like expressing emotion that openly, like he doesn't wail out loud dramatically like Buster or debate aggressively like Francine but he's definitely not introverted, he's just not a dramatic person. He gains energy from social activity. The characters that seem introverted are Brain- cause he loves reading or studying on his own or conducting those experiments in his room, Fern, George, maybe Sue Ellen, maybe Prunella but we don't see that much of her. Brain may be talkative and have friends but I think he's still introverted, introversion doesn't mean shy, its just what you derive energy from right. Brain seems like he gets most excited by his experiments and studies than social plans- he may be a weaker introvert than Fern and George who are very introverted but I think he still is. Or maybe he's a weaker extravert, idk actually. But I don't think DW is an ENFP or anything with Fi, I think she's very Fe- she focuses and cares a lot about what's going on around her. There's a stereotype that people with Fe are extreme peacemakers and people pleasers and all but they can be sarcastic and rude too. It's just that their emotions and decisions are more related to what's happening around them rather than their own personal values. DW always to help Arthur with things like when she wanted to train him for the race or when she wanted to help him practice for that riddle show. She's always so involved with what people are doing around her, she's funny and evil but very people-focused. I think she's an ENFJ. Buster is definitely an ENFP. Not that sure if Francine is a thinker, it seems like that at first but her decisions are very mood driven. Like she's always getting in a huff over things without logically analyzing it, it's all about her personal values. Feelers can be aggressive and debate too. I think she may have strong Fi, she's just kind of unhealthy about it- she takes things so personally and always overreacts. I think she's an ESFP. She can be annoying lol. Muffy seems a lot like an ESFJ because she's very superficial and social class oriented but it also seems to me like she has more Fi than Fe so I don't know. What about that episode where Jenna got picked as the sports award recipient by Michelle Kwan and Muffy yelled at Jenna for getting it instead of Francine? Or wait, maybe that episode actually shows that she is quite Fe focused actually lol- because what Muffy said was something like "You can hurt me but if you even try to hurt Francine you will hear from me" or something like that- I don't think Muffy is actually that confrontational and aggressive but I think she easily absorbs the emotions of others- Francine was pissed off so Muffy easily became pissed off too. But if it was a fashion award that lets say like Fern won instead of Muffy, she would be mad but I don't think she would ever be so pissed off at Fern the way Francine was at Jenna, I think she's a lot more understanding of others and isn't as aggressive. Francine has high Fi but I think Muffy is Fe- oriented actually, I changed my mind. But I'm not sure if Muffy is a super strong feeler- I see some Te in her- she's always making lists and planning things and she loves planning parties and hosting things. When Francine got that soccer camp thing or something (remember that episode) Muffy was really excited for her and was going to throw a party for her but Francine got annoyed cause Muffy was focusing more on shopping and party planning than on celebrating with her by playing socceer? Seems like Muffy loves planning things- she ditched Francine when they were playing soccer and ran into her limo saying she has to go speak to the chefs about the menu for the party lol. Remember when they all go to someone else's parents' work for a day instead of school? Like Muffy goes to Brain's mom's ice cream shop and Arthur went to Crosswire motors and stuff- its that episode where Francine starts that annoying school newspaper after being influenced by Buster's mom's job. But yeah in that episode Muffy was giving Brain's mom advice on organizing the ice cream flavors by color and said "See? Presentation is everything!" I think Muffy could be an ESTJ, she's not that emotionally driven. On 16 personalities it even lists the weaknesses for ESTJs as being focused on social status, inflexible and stubborn (she was being inflexible when she visited that Crown City with sue ellen), judgemental (she was judgemental in that same episode and kept scoffing at everything) and their strengths are enjoy creating order, direct and honest (all the comments to Francine and others on their bad clothing and hair etc that she doesn't hold back from but she does it in this smiling way lol), loyal and reliable (she doesn't turn her back on the friends much, she only does it WHEN the others do it which is more Fe i think) Francine is more likely to be disloyal, whenever there's an argument she's the one leads people and goes all "come on guys lets ditch him" etc. Looks like everyone sees Muffy a feeler and Francine as a thinker but it's definitely the opposite- no way does Francine use impersonal logic, she so emotionally driven and it's all her emotions- very Fi- and I think Muffy could possibly be an ESTJ, maybe an ESFJ like other people have said too but ESTJ is a possibility because of the Te that is noticeable. I think Mr. Ratburn is an INFJ too! Those are my thoughts, I watched like 5 Arthur episodes today cause I was reminiscing so I searched for this thread to see what people think about their MBTI types. BEST SHOW EVER!


----------



## searust (Jun 1, 2017)

Arthur is definitely not introverted. Tv show characters who are introverted are like Helga from Hey Arnold, Ginger from As told by Ginger. From Arthur I think Fern, George, Sue Ellen (she's not as introverted as the others but I think she is still introverted- she doesn't hang out with the other friends as much, its more like randomly here and there, being confident and not shy doesn't mean extraverted, I've seen lightly shy unconfident extraverts and talkative confident introverts)


----------

